# NX2000 springs



## nx2000_Canada (Jun 10, 2004)

I want to find some lowering springs or coilovers for my NX2000.
Does anyone know if 90-94 Sentra SE-R springs will fit a NX2000???
I know that they are different part numbers for most aftermarket companies, however the struts are the same for both cars. So my theory is that Nissan produced the cars with the same struts but since the NX2000 is a bit lower then the Sentra, I think they just used shorter OEM springs. This would explain why when you look at springs the ones for the Sentra are usually lower the car by2 inches as compared to springs for the NX2000 which usually lower something like 1.4-1.7 inches.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's a good idea to read the suspension forum.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Get hypercos.There is the info in the Group Buy section.They are the best springs money can buy for your car.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

What he said ^ or click the current link in my sig that says "Hyperco Gen2 B13 Springs"


----------

